# Von 24 auf 27 Zoll



## Walzerdeluxe (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich wollte mir im neuen Jahr was gönnen und von meinem Aktuellen 24Zöller (LG Flatron W2453tq) auf einen neuen 27 Zoll umsteigen.

Die Vorraussetzung:
Min. FullHD Auflösung
Zum Zocken geeignet, also möglichts niedrige Reacktionszeit und Inputlag (max. 16ms zusammen, die hat mein Alter)
Farbechtheit da er auch Filme / TV gekuckt werden von ca. 1-2m Entfernung.

Ich wollte nicht mehr als 400€-450€ ausgeben.

Die Auflösung kann höher sein, wegen der Pixeldichte.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Januar 2013)

Du darfst die Reaktionszeit u. den Inputlag nicht zusammenaddieren 
Bei IPS (FullHD): LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei FullHD u. 144hz: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei WQHD: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
WQHD u. noch bessere Bilquali (etwas teurer): Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche Teile sind in deinem System verbaut? Bei WQHD musst du mit mindestens 35-40% Leistungsverlust rechnen. Bei schwachen Grafikkarten mit wenig Speicher sogar mit unspielbaren Bildraten rechnen.
Welche Games zockst du?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (2. Januar 2013)

Hab beides zusammen gerechnet da dies bei vielen Test gemacht wurde.
An Hardware ist momentan:
Cpu 1090t
Gpu Amd HD5850
8Gig Ram
MB gigabyte 890gx ud3h

sollte reichen an Hardwar angabe.

An Games sind momentan BF3 und Skyrim, eher Shooter.


----------



## 0815 (2. Januar 2013)

Der Thread passt zu meinem Problem, denn ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie der TS.

Aktuell nutze ich einen Samsung 2494HS und würde gerne auf einen 27 Zoll wechseln.
Hängen geblieben bin ich nun beim Samsung S27b370H für knappe 250€.
Samsung SyncMaster S27B370H Test Monitor

Nun würde ich aber gerne wissen ob es qualitativ einen Unterschied beim Bild geben wird?


----------



## cultraider (2. Januar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004O6ADDA/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

s27a350h also den habe ich und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

schwarz ist für tn wirklich schwarz (einstellung im menü beachten) und schlieren gibt es keine großen (quake3)

und dieses magic angle von samsung ist echt eine schöne einstellung, wenn z.b. mehrere vorm monitor sitzen oder man sich zurück lehnt oder der monitor unterhalb der augen steht.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (3. Januar 2013)

So hab mich mal ein bissel weiter umgeschaut und frage nun welcher dieser beiden kann man eher Empfehlen?
tendiren mom. zu den LG:

BenQ: BenQ GW2750HM, 27" (9H.L8NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG: LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Asus VG278HE ist mir dann doch ein bischen zu teuer, und wenn ich auf einer hörere Auslösung,
wird auch die nächste Gen. an GPU warscheinlich nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Januar 2013)

Sowohl für den TE als auch 0815 würde ich den IPS277L empfehlen.
Der Benq GW2750HM ist ein Unterklasse-TN 27" Monitor der jetzt nicht wirklich empfehlenswert ist.
Der IPS277L ist zz die Referenz bei den 27" in FullHD mit wenig Budget. Die Reaktionszeit liegt bei eingeschaltetem Overdrive bei ca. 10ms (da kommt der IPS235P nicht hin).
Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut u. der Inputlag passt auch


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

Die Verarbeitung ist aber teils ziemlich schlecht bei der neuen IPS7 Serie.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (3. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung ist aber teils ziemlich schlecht bei der neuen IPS7 Serie.



Dies hab ich auch gelesen. Man hat ja 14tage Rückgabe recht.


----------



## sikeij (3. Januar 2013)

warum nicht einen 32 Zoll TV? Sind nicht teurer und es gibt einige die geeignet sind für Gamer (meines Wissens ist Philips und einige Samsung Modelle geeignet). PCGH Print nimmt sich dem Thema sind ein paar Ausgaben immer mehr an. Stichwort Steam Box.


----------



## El-Pucki (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich hatte mal diesen hier: iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich fand den Super


----------



## 0815 (4. Januar 2013)

Den Samsung S27B370H ist nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Januar 2013)

0815 schrieb:


> Den Samsung S27B370H ist nicht zu empfehlen?


 
Diesen hat ein Kollege von mir.
Er hat keine Probleme mit ihm. Mir persönlich gefällt er nicht.

Deswegen möchte ich mich nun aus diesen 2 entscheiden und möglichst heute noch bestellen, will ja nicht auf das Vergnügen verzischten

iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden, aus meiner Sicht:

Iyama:
+ Der Iiyama hat durchgehend nur Positive bewertungen
+ wäre in meinem Preis rahmen
- ist erst in wenigen Tage bis Wochen Lieferbar
- Keine test gefunden
- Firma kenn ich nicht, weiß nicht wie die Produkte so sind

LG:
+ Lieferbar
+ im Preisrahmen
+ Test überzeugen
+ mit LG bis jetzt keine Probelme gehabt
- Rezesionen sind gemischt


In Farbe sind anscheinend beide gleich auf (Brauch kein Profi Monitor ^^ nur zum Zocken und Film kucken).
Bei den Reaktionszeiten sind beide schneller als mein Aktueller (LG Faltron W2453TQ)

Dementsprechend tendiere ich immoment zum LG, aus der Erfahrung.

Oder gibt es deftige Gründe auf den Iiyama zu warten?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Januar 2013)

Nimm den IPS277L, ich wette mit dir, dass das IPS Panel dich umhauen (im positiven Sinne ) wird.
Die Reaktionszeit ist für ein IPS Panel extrem schnell u. wird dich absolut glücklich machen.
Noch mal zu Reaktionszeit u. Inputlag (du darfst das nicht addieren!): Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit die der Monitor braucht um ein Bild von der Grafikkarte umzusetzen, in der Regel braucht jedes TN Panel über 10ms, der Overdrive versucht nun (falls vorhanden) das nächste Bild vorauszuberechnen, macht er es gut sinkt die Reaktionszeit deutlich u. der Inputlag steigt nur minimal. Übertreibt es der Overdrive zu sehr, dann bilden sich Koronabildungen (Schatten) u. der Inputlag verlängert sich deutlich. 
Je schneller die Reaktionszeit, desto weniger Schlieren (unscharfer Verwischeffekt bei schnellen Bewegungen) treten auf.
Der Inputlag gibt die Zeit an, die der Monitor braucht, um die Eingabeverzögerung der Maus/Lenkrad etc. umzusetzen (nicht verwechseln mit Reaktionszeit!)
Die Werksangaben der Hersteller zur Reaktionszeit kannst du in der Regel in der Pfeife rauchen 
Ich habe schon Testberichte von Monitoren gesehen, die eine Reaktionszeit von 2ms angegeben haben, allerdings in der Realität um die 15ms gebraucht haben. Deshalb würde ich mich nur auf die gemessenen Reaktionszeiten verlassen. Die schnellsten TN Panels bis 1000€ schaffen derzeit minimal Reaktionszeiten von 3ms. Bei den Consumer-IPS Panels sind 8-9ms die Speerspitze u. das Hauptfeld bewegt sich im Bereich von 13-15ms.
Deshalb: IPS277L 
Testbericht von Prad.de (seeeehr zuverlässig u. profeesionell): PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2013)

Welchen Sitzabstand hast du den zum Monitor TE.


----------



## 0815 (4. Januar 2013)

Die Userwertung des IPS277L hören sich aber nicht so doll an.

Hast du den Monitor mal selbst in Aktion erlebt, oder bezieht sich deine Meinung allein auf den Testbericht von Prad?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Januar 2013)

0815 schrieb:


> Die Userwertung des IPS277L hören sich aber nicht so doll an.
> 
> Hast du den Monitor mal selbst in Aktion erlebt, oder bezieht sich deine Meinung allein auf den Testbericht von Prad?


 

Warum wohl? Weil der IPS277L offiziel Rahmenlos ist, aber sehrwohl einen Rahmen hat! Rahmenlose Monitore werden warsch. erst mit OLED kommen u. OLED kostet zz auf 23 Zoll ca. 3500€ aufwärts


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Januar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Welchen Sitzabstand hast du den zum Monitor TE.



Sitze ca. 80cm(am Tisch) - 3m (aufm Sofa) weit weg vom Monitor




0815 schrieb:


> Die Userwertung des IPS277L hören sich aber nicht so doll an.
> 
> Hast du den Monitor mal selbst in Aktion erlebt, oder bezieht sich deine Meinung allein auf den Testbericht von Prad?


 
Den  Monitor hab ich noch nicht Life gesehen, die Meinung zieht sich auf den  Testbericht von Prad, und die Rezesionen von GH und Amazon.

Das der Monitor nicht Rahmen los ist, ist mir klar. Es stört mich auch nicht, irgendwo muss ja die Beleuchtung herkommen.


----------



## 0815 (4. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie versteh ich es nicht, ist der LG nur so angesagt weil er "Rahmenlos" ist, oder weil er eine qualitativ gute Leistung hat?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Januar 2013)

Denke wegen der Leistung. "Rahmenlos" ist er ja nur im ausgeschaltetem Zustand.

Edit:
mr.4EvEr hast du auch diesen IPS?


----------



## El-Pucki (4. Januar 2013)

Willst du denn Online gegen andere spielen? Also Ego-Shooter oder PVP?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Januar 2013)

Online spielen kommt bei mir in Frage. Momentan ist BF3 wieder bei mir im kommen.


----------



## El-Pucki (4. Januar 2013)

Ok dann mach ein geringer Inputlag natürlich sinn. Ich hab Black Ops im Multiplayer auf dem iiyama gespielt und war dort sehr oft als schnellster Unterwegs, allerdings spielt deine Internetverbindung da ja auch eine Rolle. Vielleicht hilft das ja.
Ich denke du kannst mit keinem dieser Monitore etwas falsch machen, es hängt auch immer damit zusammen wie hoch die eigenen Ansprüche sind. Der LG macht Optisch natürlich was her, und das Bild sieht in den Videos auch super aus.


----------



## 0815 (4. Januar 2013)

Gibts irgendwo eine Art Vergleichstabelle von Monitoren? Eher nein, oder?

Mich würde interessieren wie mein Aktueller gegen den LG abschneidet


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Januar 2013)

Denk der wird es auch bei mir. http://geizhals.de/801294
Danke für eure Hilfe und Meinungen.
Werde mich melden wenn er bei mir auf den Tisch steht.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## El-Pucki (4. Januar 2013)

Ja das wäre auch mein Favorit gewesen. Erstmal sieht er einfach genial aus und ich hab schon sehr oft gehört, dass IPS Panels viel besser sein sollen. Meld dich mal wenn er da ist und gib ein Feedback bitte


----------



## Ecle (7. Januar 2013)

hatte den LG IPS zum Testen zuhause, aber er hat mir nicht gefallen.
In der linken untereren Ecke gabs sehr starke Aufhellungen.(gut sichtbar beim Schwarzbild, stört aber z.B. auch in Filmen).
Ansonsten war mir das Bild aber insgesamt zu dunkel.
Es gibt zwar eine Einstellung um den Schwarzwert zu ändern, aber viel geholfen hat das nicht.
Mein jetziger Dell Monitor ist schon werkskalibriert. Da stimmen Farben und Kontrast!


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2013)

Dies mit der Ausleuchtung wurde auch im Test von Prad gezeigt, bei weitren Bildern und Videos (Youtube) ist es nicht aufgefallen.
Bin echt gespannt wie er sich macht  
Er sollte heute kommen, werde dann mal meine Meinung abgeben wie er sich bei mir macht.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (7. Januar 2013)

wäre geil wenn du bescheid sagen könntest wie er so ist , der lg tft.
bin auch in mom auf der suche nachem 27 Zoller


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2013)

So...
Da ist er nun.
Erstes was auffällt ist...
OMG ist der fett

Nun aber zu dem was wichtig ist.

Bevor ich den Monitor überhaupt auf stellte fällt mir gleich auf, dass er keinen 1mm Rand hat sondern mehr. Also mann sieht es nicht erst wenn der Monitor an geht.
So Fuß dran gebaut und auf den Tisch gestellt. Sofort kam mir in den Sinn "zum Glück wohne ich nicht in einem Erdbeben gebiert", Ja er ist etwas Wackelig auf den beinen. Die Befestigung ist recht weit unten am Monitor, da gibt es Besseres. Aber wer stellt sein Monitor alle 5min in ne andere Ecke.

Was das Bild betrifft einfach nur Genial. IPS-Panel sind was feines. Hab keine Toten Pixel die mir ins Augefallen oder Farbverwälschungen. Pixeldichte ist mehr als ausreichend. Erst wenn ich mit der Nase den Monitor berühre sehe ich ein Raster.

Wegen der Ausleucht muss ich sagen. 
Es fällt auf, aber nur wenn man Expliziet darauf achtet.
Mein alter Hatte auch eine leicht Ausleuchtung in der linken unteren Ecke, dies kam aber dass ich etwas weit Rechts vom Monitor saß.
Wenn ich etwas mit der Helligkeit runter gehe, geht auch die Ecke weg. Wer wirklich ausschließlich, düster und dunkle mag der solte sich einen Anderen holen.
Habe zu dieser Beurteilung meine Lieben Vater dazu geholt und der meinte auch wenn man es nicht Weiß fellt es nicht auf.

Wie es bei den Spielen ausieht muss ich noch Testen aber eben ein parr Filme duch gezappt und nichts negatives Bemerkt.

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit den Kauf und berauen Ihn nicht.

Also wer auf IPS nicht verzichten will kann ich 27" von LG für unter 300€ empfhelen. Der einzigste der mit gleichen IPS Panel hat, kommt von Dell und Spiegelt leider.

Kommen wir zur kurz Übersicht:

Verarbeitung:
Auf den Ersten eindruck nach dem Auspacken sehr Schön nirgends wo es es schlecht Verarbeitet wurde. Alleine nur der Fuß stört etwas da doch recht wackelig für die Größe.

Dispaly:
1+ mit halben Stern, da doch die linke unter Ecke ins Augefällt, aber nicht grawierend.

Film und Bild:
Will nicht mehr zurück. Nur der Samsung TV von mein Eltern könnte diesen Monitor Schlagen.

Menü:
Doch etwas kniffelig zu bedienen, aber ein Mal eingestell und ruhe ist.

Empfehlenung 4/5:
Da es doch was zu bemängeln gibt


Hoffe euch hat die Beurteilung bei euren Entscheidungen geholfen.

Wenn noch fragen bezüglich dieses Monitors gibt?
Stellt sie mir und ich versuch sie Herrauszufinden

mfg die Walze


----------



## 0815 (7. Januar 2013)

Danke für den kleinen Test von dir


----------



## dragonlort (7. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem fuß ist aber normal bei LG ist bei mein LG 2342 3D monitor  und beim plasma tv auch.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (8. Januar 2013)

Gestern mal von meiner Couch bissel Tv gekuckt. Dort war die Ausleuchtung nicht mehr zusehen (2-3m Entfernung).
Bin wikrlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Bf3 und Skyrim sehen Genial aus.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (9. Januar 2013)

danke dir, werde ich mal jetzt bestellen


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2013)

Hab mal gekuckt wieso der Monitor wackelt. Und zwar ist die Befestigungsschraube für den Fuß, ca. 1mm zu langund liegt nicht sauber an. Mal kucken was man als Mechaniker da ändern kann  .


----------

